# Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......



## samorai (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo!
Heute war ich bei Toom und wollte Futter kaufen, da entdeckte ich "rote __ Sumpfschwertlilien".
Die haben mir gleich zugesagt, ich kenne gelbe und blaue aber rote habe ich noch nie gesehen 

LG Ron!


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Hallo Ron, da bin ich mal gespannt, ob die wirklich so blüht, wie auf dem Foto  
Bitte berichte wenn es soweit ist.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Hi Wuzzel!
Ich dann auch Die ist so frisch gekauft, die ist noch nicht eingepflanzt,weil
Sie wollen Halbschattig stehen.
Ja, dann gibt es Foddos.

LG Ron!
............und ab zum grillen


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Hallo Ron,

von Roten habe ich auch schon mal gehört leider noch nicht gesehen.
Aber um deine Liste fort zusetzen:
Wir haben gelb, blau und weiß.

mfg René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Hi Ron,

auf die Blütenfarbe kann man aber am Teichrand lange warten denn so ne rote Sumpfiris gibt's (noch) keine. 
Das ist ne ganz normale __ Iris versicolor "Kermesina" die von der Blütenfarbe im Gegensatz zur normalen Form ins purpurviolett geht. Die Angabe Halbschatten kannst Du getrost ignorieren, da wächst die zwar auch, blüht an einem solchen Standort aber kaum

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Hallo Frank!
Wo dann, ich hab auch volle Sonne an manchen Teichabschnitten?


LG Ron!


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Die Farbe Rot gibt es bei Wasserschwertlilien kaum, bei __ Iris versicolor überhaupt nicht. Ich bezweifle selbst das Purpurrot auf der Abbildung. Ich halte seit 25 Jahren alle möglichen Arten und Sorten von __ Schwertlilien und weiß was es auf dem Markt gibt und was nicht. Am nächsten an Rot ist Iris fulva, eine Wasserschwertlilie aus den USA. Bei ihr ist der Farbton ein dunkles Ziegelrot. Da sie zur Züchtung der Iris-louisiana-Hybriden verwendet wurde, findet man auch unter Iris louisiana rote (besser gesagt rötliche) Sorten.


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Hallo Werner!
Auf der Edikettierung steht:sie kommen aus Nordamerika und heißen __ Iris versicolor.
Ich habe das Bild mal gedreht und etwas größer eingestellt.Kugst DU!

  Da steht es!  



LG Ron!


----------



## willi1954 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

wenn ich bei Google __ Iris Versicolor eingebe, kommt das

eine rote Blüte ist nicht dabei.
Wenn ich den Barcode einscanne, kommt ein Hinweis auf einen Katalog der Firma Wasserpflanzen-Baumann.
Vielleicht wissen die mehr.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Yup, deswegen sagte ich ja auch ich bin gespannt ob die wirklich so blüht. Papier ist geduldig  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Hi Ron,

wenn Du hier die grün unterlegte Sumpfiris anklickst kommst Du zum Lexikaeintrag mit einem Foto der orginalen Farbe dieser __ Iris versicolor Sorte

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rote Sumpflilien bei Toom......*

Danke Frank!
Aber so pingelich bin ich nicht mit dem Rot!
Auf jeden Fall ist es kein gelb und kein blau,aber für mich und meinen Teich ist es eine neue Bereicherung .
Eine blaue gibt es schon __ Iris kaempferi.
Eigentlich war es all's ein Hinweis oder Tipp für andere "Otto-Normal-Verbraucher" hier im Forum gedacht.Du und andere Pflanzenexperten darf natürlich keine Neuzucht entgehen, sonst würde es schlecht um den Experten stehen.
Ich lese Deine Berichte sehr gern, denn einigis hilft mir hier und da weiter.

Hast Du wirklich die ganze Palette der botanischen Namen drauf?

LG Ron!


----------

